# Cutter/Plotter Driver for Windows 10



## Sr Thomas

I purchased a Vinyl Cutter/Plotter on Ebay. It is a SeikiTech 14" Cutter. Windows 10 is not seeing it. The furnished disk has a Trojan on it. Is there a work around to set up the plotter? I'm using a USB port. How can I tell what port to set it up on?


----------



## joeten

Hi, and welcome to TSF try here SeikiTech.com Sign Making Forum - Index


----------

